# Kanamycin & Furan-2



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm looking to treat an 80gallon tank.

I'm in no position to treat the fish seperately and I believe the whole tank has to be treated.

Is there a place I can buy the above products at a reasonable price?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Unless you require something really strong I suggest you try aquarium salt and Melafix. Far more economical and I find it very effective when combined with daily water changes.
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Perhaps an aquaculture supply?


----------

